# Interior silver trim to carbon wrap



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,

Just wrapped some of the interior trim (door handles and the strip over the glove box) with black gloss 4D carbon wrap. I know it's not to every one's taste but I'm not a massive fan of the brushed aluminium finish.


















I would love to do the central console bit around the gear stick but it looks a bit of a mare to get it out and then separate it from the gear surround and button cluster. Anyone had any experience on removing this part and can offer advice/help?










Thanks


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I did a write-up a while back. It's in the how-to section above.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Super easy just don't lose the any of the clips [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The centre just simply unclips, the ashtray requires the ac controls removing as there's a third bolt at the rear

The ashtray lid can then be removed

The silver strip across the top of the ashtray requires drilling then gluing back on same as the Quattro badge on the glovebox

Did all mine in 5D 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Liking this - one for future mods.

What wrap did people find was best?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> The centre just simply unclips, the ashtray requires the ac controls removing as there's a third bolt at the rear
> 
> The ashtray lid can then be removed
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yours looks very very nice. Makes me more determined to do my centre part now!
Is it hard to remove the gear surround from the aluminium panel and remove the button cluster so I can wrap through and under??
The ash tray sounds a bit more complex then!? Hhmmm but it would need doing too or it would look odd.

Very tempted. Do you estimate how long to get it all out and back in again!


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

-:[KM said:


> :-":138fldde]I did a write-up a while back. It's in the how-to section above.


Could you post a link to it? I'm having trouble finding the write up. I found a very nice 2010 TTS that I'm considering, but it's got this ugly fake wood trim everywhere on the interior of the car that I would want to wrap in carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Once you unclip and lift the centre mate, unplug the spoiler etc buttons and flip it upside down and you'll see 4x torx screws holding the gaitor in and 2 smaller ones holding the buttons in 
5 mins tops mate

Whilst that's out you'll see 2x 8mm bolts holding the ashtray in, the 3rd is behind the ac unit which clips out ( mine was bloody tight )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

RT4 said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":1woy4kzr]I did a write-up a while back. It's in the how-to section above.
> ...


Wood!!  
Good grief. 
Link...
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332554


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Every days a school day 
I didn't know wood was an option on the tt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks peeps for the replies. A wealth of very helpful advice and links as always from the friendly forum members. It's a pleasure to be a member.

Fingers crossed a wealth of carbon wrap will be installed soon!!!

Nice one


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Every days a school day
> I didn't know wood was an option on the tt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to hijack the thread, but I don't think it's an option because looking closer it looks like they wrapped it in wood vinyl themselves. I'm not sure what would posses someone to do it, but it looks terrible. This person also painted everything they could get their hands on red on the exterior of a black car.

OP's carbon fiber looks much better!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like that is stuck on gel stickers, so with luck you can peel it off and clean it up


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Goo Gone

If that doesn't work... Gasoline and a spark should do the trick. :wink:


----------



## Daani_35 (Jul 21, 2019)

I am looking to do this myself. Never done it before, what are the easiest things to try first?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1noexur9]
> 
> Wood!!
> *Good grief*.


Lol :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want to go classy, there's this option. I mean who doesn't love a 100% leather wrapped interior?

https://neidfaktor.com/portfolio/the-cl ... t/?lang=en


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow that's must of cost a lot of money to get that done


----------



## Daani_35 (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks great. Anyone had that done from this forum? Is it cheaper the carbon fibre?


----------

